
Giving Presentations That Don't Suck - william_blount
https://www.adamtank.com/new-blog/2020/3/31/most-presentations-suck-heres-what-you-can-do-about-it
======
william_blount
General Electric spent thousands of dollars on consultants to teach us these
lessons. You can have them for free.

